# Fudge; Caramel Oriental Longhair 3 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*

Fudge; Caramel Oriental Longhair 3 years old 
Lovely big boy, chatty and affectionate.
He came to us with 7 other cats from Wales 
He is neutered, fully vaccinated and microchipped used to other cats 


If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*

Fudge; Caramel Oriental Longhair 3 years old


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to say Fudge is an incredibly beautiful boy :001_wub: 

Hope he finds his special home very soon


----------

